# Is it worth it?



## Farmall200 (Oct 6, 2010)

Is this worth it? My friend wants to sell me a 1955 McCormick Farmall 200 tractor with 2 implements. It comes with a set of discs and a plough. Everything works perfect they just have no need for it. The tractor runs like a beauty just needs a paint job and it will look brand new.



Price: $2000, is this worth it?


----------



## Dale M (Jan 16, 2009)

In my neighborhood, the Farmall 200 is a rare beast and would probably sell for anywhere from $1500 to $3200 depending upon condition of course. The disc and plow probably aren't much of an attraction unless you have a specific use for them. Many of the more common "H", "M" and "C" tractors I've seen at auctions lately are going for anywhere from $1200 to $2500 and some of them are pretty beat up. I don't know if I'd go much over 2k but I certainly think you'd get your money back if you ever resold it. These tractors look very sharp with new paint and decals. I missed buying one on my wife's uncle's farm auction sale and have kicked myself ever since. Let us know what you do!


----------

